# Central Georgia Trophy Hunting Club(Crawford County)



## larrypayton (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a trophy hunting club in Musella, GA with approximately 1000 acres of mixed woods. We have mature planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and a clear cut area.

The property is about 15 minutes West of Macon GA and 20 minutes south of Barnesville GA.

Trophy requirements are 130" class bucks and above. 

There has not been a doe taken on the property in 4 years and we have only taken 3 cull bucks and 2 trophy bucks in the past 2 years because we have been letting the population and deer grow. There were only 2 members for the past 2 years and we are opening it up for a total of 8 members this year. 

We have a lot of food plots in place and around 20 feeders with corn/protein pellets. There are approximately 25 stands currently in place.

The property has a barn/lodge on site with power and water. It has 6 bedrooms and a bathroom with shower and toilet. We are replacing the appliances in the kitchen and will have satellite TV. Campers are welcome as well.

We are constantly working to improve the property and deer heard to hold truly TROPHY bucks on the property. There are loads of turkey on the property and none of the current members turkey hunt. HAVE AT EM! We are also working on a wetland area this year for waterfowl. 

Club Dues are $1500 per year. This includes 1 full year and you get two personal areas that nobody else can bother and the remainder of the stands will be first come first serve (peg board) system. We are a very family friendly group. Spouses are included with your membership as well as any children currenly living at home/going to school.

If you are interested either reply to this posting, email me at lpayton7711@gmail.com, or call me at 770-841-7781

thanks!

Larry

I have photos of trail cam bucks from last season. If you would like to see them please text me and i will send them over!


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 6, 2013)

Trail cam pic


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 11, 2013)

ttt


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 11, 2013)

UPDATE! Need only 2 members


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently one spot open. We would take two if it was a package deal. One person fell through at the last moment so looking for another. 

Call me

770-841-7781


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 27, 2013)

TTT One spot still open. Give me a call


----------



## larrypayton (Jul 12, 2013)

Club is full. If you are interested please leave your info and I will put you on the waiting list.

Larry


----------



## Foxford27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gary Smith  386-214-5529 cell   386-274-3041 work


----------



## blowe30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Brandon and Neil Lowe 7069751353


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 30, 2013)

I sent you a PM. Thanks in advance. Trey


----------

